
Assange displayed signs of torture in courtroom farce - AndrewBissell
https://consortiumnews.com/2019/10/22/assange-displayed-signs-of-torture-in-courtroom-farce/
======
simonblack
A replay of the White Rose saga?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Rose](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Rose)

~~~
AndrewBissell
Our government seems to have figured out how to carry out torture and
execution of dissident journalists without actually dropping a guillotine's
blade.

------
dTal
If you're just skimming HN, the title doesn't do it justice. The "courtroom
farce" part makes up the bulk of the article.

tl;dr the magistrate in charge of this court hearing was nakedly taking
ongoing instructions from the US embassy, and ignoring procedural
irregularities such as the CIA spying on Assange's private legal counsel. Any
appearance of "procedure" here is only to lend a thin veneer of legitimacy to
extra-legal bullying of Assange by the US.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
why would the court do that? Clearly many people in the UK think the us is
lead by a stupid idiot. They are no one's pawn, at least in general.

------
campfireveteran
Enemies of the state shall be extorted, silenced, tortured and murdered slowly
if outright assassination isn't a viable option.

------
IXxXI
I wish america had stepped in and extradited Assange. At least he may have
been treated humanely.

